# HSS928 Articulating Chute Mod Tips



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

I have gradually been updating the HSS 928ATD I bought last fall. DRMERDP's impeller kit was a very worthwhile improvement, as was the new warranty supplied clog resistant chute. My problem is in Colorado snow I get the side spray problem others have complained about with the new chute. I dislike snow in the face when discharging 90 degrees right.

My summer project was to install the double articulating chute mod. Parts lists from this forum helped a lot. Two cost saving steps for those of you show want to give the mod a try. 

1. There are, obviously, two black deflectors linked end to end. Keep the original chute deflector and use it to attach to the new intermediate deflector. It looks just like the one from the HSS1132 that I purchased from the parts list. Side by side I cannot tell them apart.

2. Don't buy a new chute cable until you assemble the mod and try the original cable. The cable I got from the part numbers on the list was far too long. Even shimmed to the absolute limit of its range, it was not short enough to reach Honda's spec for chute adjustment.

The original cable that came with my fall of 2018 HSS928 is the perfect length for the articulating chute mod. Go figure. The range of motion with the original cable adjusted to Honda's spec is phenomenal. I can see why people say you can put snow exactly where you want it. 

I have modified the new clog resistant chute by grinding away the obstruction inside it that to my eye is causing the side spray issue. If on snow testing is positive, I will post pictures of my mod. 

I will post the specs for the chute adjustment and the tooth engagement for chute rotation when I have more time. Those are key to making this mod work correctly.

Good luck


----------



## SilentHatch (Aug 23, 2019)

Anxious to hear more about your mod as I look to make my Honda HS828 better than it is!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SilentHatch said:


> Anxious to hear more about your mod as I look to make my Honda HS828 better than it is!


with the 828 an impeller kit would be the best mod. chute and carb jets are fine. maybe make sure your fast throttle RPM's are around 3600 +/- 150


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

As it turns out, there is a small difference in the upper articulating chute that I missed. The stud that attaches to the connecting bar is 8mm on the articulating chute, while it is designed to mate to a cable end on the single chute model and is 6mm in diameter. They function and fit the the same other than that. 


As for the cable adjustment spec, there should never be any slack in the cable at the full up position, which is to guarantee full down travel before you run out of cable travel. The chute is a mm or two from full up with the proper tension, for both the single and double articulating chute models. Here is the spec from the shop manual










If you use the original cable, there is no need to remove the cute articulating motors. If you do replace the cable, you must remove both chute adjusting motors to get at the cable. that will require resetting the backlash on the chute rotator teeth. Here is the spec.
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...bums-aviator-picture11013-chute-backlash.jpeg
If you use the original cable on your first try, this is a quick job. Remove the front cover, disconnect the cable and remove the entire chute. Install the new chute, then install the articulating parts and reinstall the front cover. Reinstall and adjust the cable and you are done. Test for full range of motion and to make certain the cable does not hang up when rotating.


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

I agree with ORANGPUTEH. Impeller mod is the best performance bump you can get and the first one to install.


----------



## SilentHatch (Aug 23, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> with the 828 an impeller kit would be the best mod. chute and carb jets are fine. maybe make sure your fast throttle RPM's are around 3600 +/- 150





Aviator said:


> I agree with ORANGPUTEH. Impeller mod is the best performance bump you can get and the first one to install.


I cheaped out on the impeller mod for now, $9 for this rubber strip from amazon (that I've used previously on my dad's craftsman blower) is a bit cheaper than the one i see on ebay for $55. Eventually I'll get that one, but the rubber I can cut for now. This HS828 that I have was sold new in 1994. Given that it's only a couple years younger than me, I'll give it the old college try on getting it going and making it run smooth. Already replaced the spark plug, the old one was black. Seems to me that blacker = rich fuel mix, right? I started the other day and tried to tweak carb screws to get it to run better but this is my first honda. Any tips much appreciated.

I'm not 100% sure on how to get my RPMs in the right range, OrangPuteh. Can you share some tips or a walkthrough, please? If I need to order something on amazon, I have prime so that's not a bother at all if you send a link.

Super happy with all of the information available here, but as I said before, anxious to see how Aviator's mods come out.
:icon-cheers:


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

Your impeller mod is a good first step. The backing plate on DMRERDP's impeller kit seems to be why it works so well. It makes a real difference on my machine. If you can fabricate a steel backing plate for your impeller rubber you will get the best results. 

Your next step for smooth running is to clean the carb. The best way is to take it off the machine and soak it in carb cleaner or give it a cycle in an ultrasonic cleaner if you have access to one. Take the main jet out and inspect it for deposits the carb cleaner did not remove. 

Or, you can try the old Gumout I.V. trick. With gas in the carb, turn off the fuel shutoff, pull the fuel hose, and connect a can of Gumout to a fuel hose and let it gravity feed into the carb like a hospital I.V. Start the motor on gas and let it continue to run on pure Gumout. Gumout used to sell a kit to clean carbs this way. The motor will run on pure Gumout with no load, and it does a great job on the carb and valves. We used to clean 4 barrel carbs on muscle cars this way back in the 70's. If they don't sell the kit anymore, you can put a hose on a funnel tip and pour in a little Gumout that way. Not much is required to clean a snowblower.

Once the carb is clean follow Honda's instructions on running gas with alcohol in it. Lots of good threads about gas and gas treatments on this forum. 

If your new spark plug turns black and sooty like the old one, you are running rich. Check the choke adjustment, and then consider a smaller main jet. Running wide open throttle helps too. 

Good luck


----------

